# Blast and Cast!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Did a little BLAST and CAST last week on Thursday with a friend of mine Keith and my son Jacob. The hunt started out good but fizzled out early no ducks flying but we had five ducks down by 8:00. Picked up and changed boats and head out to do little fishing. We got into some nice specks on a slow bite but the box was looking good after a while. Great day with my son and good friend. Duck breast and fried trout for dinner. Lucky to live in Louisiana the only place for me. Sorry no pic'c of the ducks Jacob had them cleaned up before we knew it.Ducks3 Greys and 2 teal48 speckled trout 1 RedfishCAPT GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o>







</o>


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice capt. good report and sounds delicious! glad ya'll could spend that time together...nothing better!


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Get ready for all the *uneducated* to flame him! opcorn

Looks like a good trip Capt. Gene! :clap


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Shame those ducks were out of season last time Gene... they were everywhere oke


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

How do you prepare those duck breast?


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Soak them in water for few hours to get the blood out. Them salt and pepper them and wrap with piece of bacon and peg with tooth pick. Slow griil on the pit with your favorite BBQ sauce. Try it You will love it. My kids can eat up a limit of ducks in one meal. Duck breast never sit in the freezer at my house we eat what we catch and kill. That's the rule my father taught me You eat what you kill or don't kill it!

Capt Gene


----------

